# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Lucid Aids >  >  What exactly does Apple juice do for you?

## RawringNinja

I've been reading in a couple threads here and there, and people kept mention that they'd "drink apple juice right before bed." So I was wondering, what exactly is drinking apple juice supposed to do for you?

----------


## Puffin

I moved this thread to "Lucid Aids".

Apple juice is supposed to increase dream vividness; I can offer my anecdotal support for that claim - it's helped me to remember a lot of dreams.

----------


## JussiKala

I think it's supposed to contain vitamin B6, which is supposed to help either dream vividness or recall. Not sure which.

I  won't go and  deny that claim, but I still consider it mostly placebo. I did it for a week, drinking 0.5l before bed and another 0.5l before a WBTB every night. Didn't do squat. My recall and vividness was normal. I didn't exactly do it for the claim itself  though, I just drink water on normal nights instead of apple juice in that way. So I just decided to try it out and use apple juice.

----------


## zhineTech

it tastes great and satisfies your thirst!

----------


## Hopsin

Would eating an apple do the same thing?

----------


## SpaceCowboyDave

I started drinking a good amount of apple juice yesterday, and I had a good night for dreaming.  And I did remember more details than usual.  Plus I've gotten addicted to apple juice.  It tastes so good!

----------


## DILDo

I was reading the nutrition facts for apple juice and it says that AJ contains a small amount of B6. Maybe this information is false, or its not B6 giving vividness.

----------


## Hopsin

Bought some apple Juice today! I will have my first Lucid tonight! Cant wait.

----------


## NoDaniel

I MUST BUY SHUM! -runs to the stoor-

----------


## Trevorm7

Try to get some that isn't from concentrate. The less it's messed with the better.

----------


## Robot_Butler

I'm convinced that eating or drinking anything delicious during a WBTB will increase your chances of lucid dreaming.

----------


## divinemission

100% of my daily value of Vitamin C.

----------

